# Beste Taschenlampe bis 25 Taler (klein)



## Dreiradsimulator (18. April 2015)

Hi, da mir meine alte Taschenlampe verreckt ist und ich auf ein paar Aktivitäten mit Freunden gehe und die mich immer erschrecken müssen, brauche ich eine gute hübsche Helle Taschenlampe. 
Bedingungen: maximal 25 Euro inkl. Versand BEI Amazon 
Schön wäre : Ein Akku mit Stecker 
Ein Verstellbarer Fokus 
Gruss Max


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. April 2015)

Du meinst solche Taschenlampen zum Aufladen an der Steckdose?
Da würde ich die empfehlen => Geizhals Deutschland
Hat noch ne gute alte Halogen-Glühbirne drin und leuchtet dementsprechend hell und weit. 
Die LED Lampen sind meines Erachtens gut, wenn man schnell nach Süßkram in ner Schublade sucht und grad Stromausfall ist, im Wald z.B. taugen die LED Dinger dagegen nicht so viel. Da ist ne Halogen Lampe besser.


(Edit: Link von ebay zu geizhals.de getauscht, da der ebay Link stets auf die Startseite führt)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2015)

Zwar keinen Fokus aber dafür bietet die wenigstens die meisten gewünschten Anforderungen


----------



## Abductee (19. April 2015)

Ich hab vor kurzem die hier für einen Kumpel bestellt:
L'lysColorsÂ® Superhelle LED Taschenlampe, 3 modes, mit Akku und LadegerÃ?t: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Sehr hell, wertig, Akku.
Focus hat sie keinen, der Lichtkegel ist aber super.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Zwar keinen Fokus aber dafür bietet die wenigstens die meisten gewünschten Anforderungen


Nein. Handlich sieht die nicht aus 
Die von Aductee sieht gut aus
Mir gefallen LED Lenser alle sehr gut. Gibt es da was?


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. April 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nein. Handlich sieht die nicht aus
> Die von Aductee sieht gut aus
> Mir gefallen LED Lenser alle sehr gut. Gibt es da was?


Die ist top von aductee habe eine ähnliche Zuhause. 

Solche gibt es bei ebay auch für 15€. Vielleicht nicht von der gleichen Firma aber genauso gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2015)

Ok dann eben kein Flak Scheinwerfer, wie wäre es mit so einem Modell


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ok dann eben kein Flak Scheinwerfer, wie wäre es mit so einem Modell


I'm Prinzip sieht die sehr gut aus.... 
Nur muss man ja Sa noch alles zukaufen. 
Ich überlege es mir. Danke.


----------



## Superwip (19. April 2015)

> Die LED Lampen sind meines Erachtens gut, wenn man schnell nach Süßkram  in ner Schublade sucht und grad Stromausfall ist, im Wald z.B. taugen  die LED Dinger dagegen nicht so viel. Da ist ne Halogen Lampe besser.



Gute LED Taschenlampen sind Halogenmodellen heute in Sachen Helligkeit nicht mehr unterlegen aber die Batterie/Akkulaufzeit ist dank höherer Effizienz bei gleicher Helligkeit bis zu zehn mal so lang. LED Lampen sind zum Teil sogar die hellsten verfügbaren insbesondere in kleinen Baugrößen da Halogenlampen hier unpraktikabel kurze Batterielaufzeiten hätten und durch die Abwärme der Lampe sehr heiß würden. Allerdings sind wirklich gute nicht billig (50€ bis zum Teil über 100€ je nach Leistung und Aufladbarkeit).

Das könnten gute Angebote sein:
ThruNiteÂ® T20 EDC LED-Taschenlampe Max 255 Lumen mit Cree XP-G2 LED wasserdicht nach IPX-8 (Aluminium, Cool White): Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Streamlight Taschenlampe LED TL-2 X, schwarz, 6688119: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Mit no-name Lampen bei denen es keine Erfahrungsberichte gibt muss man natürlich vorsichtig sein die können ein Schnäppchen sein oder auch Schrott aber das weiß man frühestens nach dem Auspacken...


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nein. Handlich sieht die nicht aus
> Die von Aductee sieht gut aus
> Mir gefallen LED Lenser alle sehr gut. Gibt es da was?



LED Lenser gibt's einige aufladbare. Aber da kommst du mit 25€ nicht hin. Da solltest du ca. das doppelte invenstieren aber dafür wirst du glücklich. Geh mal zu denen auf die Seite. Glaube da kann man filtern.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> LED Lenser gibt's einige aufladbare. Aber da kommst du mit 25€ nicht hin. Da solltest du ca. das doppelte invenstieren aber dafür wirst du glücklich. Geh mal zu denen auf die Seite. Glaube da kann man filtern.


Ja ich probiere es mal mit einen der günstigen. Wenn das nicht gut genug ist, hole ich mir im Waffenladen eine LED Lenser.


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ja ich probiere es mal mit einen der günstigen. Wenn das nicht gut genug ist, hole ich mir im Waffenladen eine LED Lenser.



Also ich kann dir die LED Lenser nur ans Herz legen. Sind sehr gute. Habe mir für die Arbeit eine gekauft (hat aber auch die Arbeit bezahlt) für Fahrzeug Abnahmen und so weiter (Eisenbahn) die gleiche habe ich mir privat auch geholt eine M7RX aber das ist eine hohe Preisklasse. Nur das Teil ist super. Weiß ja nicht wofür du die brauchst aber ich habe da einmal Geld angepackt und die wird so schnell nicht alt aussehen...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. April 2015)

Ich muss halt bisschen meinen Schiss vor Gruselgeschichten ausleuchten. Dafür reicht das Handy nicht mehr. Ausserdem braucht man öfter was. Jagen oder fürs Fahrrad brauche ich die eigentlich nicht. 
Ich hab halt als arme Sau ein sehr sehr begrenztes Budget.


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich muss halt bisschen meinen Schiss vor Gruselgeschichten ausleuchten. Dafür reicht das Handy nicht mehr. Ausserdem braucht man öfter was. Jagen oder fürs Fahrrad brauche ich die eigentlich nicht.
> Ich hab halt als arme Sau ein sehr sehr begrenztes Budget.



Ja das Problem ist bei LED Lenser in dieser Preisklasse was aufladbares zu finden.

Mir tat die Lampe auch weh im Geldbeutel aber ich habe sie gekauft und bis ich mir nochmal eine kaufe vergehen Jahre...


----------



## Superwip (20. April 2015)

Wobei LED Lenser nicht der einzige bekannte, gute Hersteller von (LED) Taschenlampen ist. Andere wären etwa Surefire, Fenix, Olight, EagleTac,... viel billiger sind die aber alle nicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2015)

Mein Stiefvater hat mir zu einer Maggy geraten... 
Die sind aber alle relativ gross und teuer. Danke für weitere Herstellers.


----------



## easycheeseman (21. April 2015)

Ich kann auch LED lenser empfehlen. Habe ein paar die ich zum Nachtangeln verwende. Halten ewig und sind sehr robust. Hatte davon billige im 20 bis 30 Euro Bereich die halten  und ein Jahr bei häufiger Benutzung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2015)

Nur ein Jahr? Was??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2015)

Zwar teurer aber ist ganz interessant, die Led Lenser  P7.2 und hier bekäme man die sogar etwas günstiger.
Ich selber habe die popeligen Lampen von Aldi in Gebrauch, die haben zwar keinen Akku und die Schaltung ist etwas nervig ( 3 LED -> 6 LED -> Xenon ) aber sehr robust und handlich. Mal eben 3 AAA Zellen mit ins Gepäck für den Notfall sollten die Reisereichweite nicht wirklich einschränken. Vielleicht auch mal im lokalen Camping Shop oder so schauen?


----------



## leaf348 (21. April 2015)

Ich würde einfach mal noch ne Stirnlampe empfehlen, das Licht wandert mit dem Kopf und man hat beide Hände frei. Bin mit dieser seit mehr als 5 Jahren super-zufrieden.
https://geizhals.de/petzl-tikka-stirnlampe-a418300.html


----------



## tandel (21. April 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Mein Stiefvater hat mir zu einer Maggy geraten...
> Die sind aber alle relativ gross und teuer. Danke für weitere Herstellers.



Die Maglites waren Jahrzehnte Standard, ein Mann ohne große Maglite war kein Mann 
Leider haben die irgendwie die LED Entwicklung verpennt.
Da sind jetzt andere Hersteller führend. Wundert mich übrigens nicht, dass es für Taschenlampen ein extra Forum gibt (Taschenlampen Forum - Test , Diskussion, Vergleich & LED Taschenlampen Übersicht)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2015)

So es ist jetzt die von Aductee geworden und als Miniding dazu eine Photopump E2. Danke euch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2015)

Aber mit der Mag hätte man fantastisch die Schädel streicheln können, damit wäre der Spuk sofort vorbei wenn die ins Sichtfeld kommt


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. April 2015)

Zwar OT - aber mit der Taschenlampe hier würde dir keiner mehr Schauermärchen erzählen ;D

Lunartec 5-Watt-LED-Taschenlampe im Baseballschläger-Design, 55 cm


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. April 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Zwar OT - aber mit der Taschenlampe hier würde dir keiner mehr Schauermärchen erzählen ;D
> 
> Lunartec 5-Watt-LED-Taschenlampe im Baseballschläger-Design, 55 cm


Geile Sache [emoji38]
Mein Stiefvater hat eine dicke Maggie. Die ist ungefähr das dreifache meiner alten Cosmos


----------

